
Submarine War Reports - smacktoward
https://www.hnsa.org/manuals-documents/submarine-war-reports/
======
audiometry
This looks like really cool material but seems to be locked up in some awful
document walled garden “issu”

Pity. Looks like interesting material to play around with.

